# NUTTS! Are you about?



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Nutts are you about, I havent had any response to my IM or email.

I have long term discount information which needs looking at to form proper-alliances.

15% with Pentagon and 10% off Wicked Wheels......

please post or contact me ASAP! or tell me who to address this with.

regards
Wak


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wak, you have IM ;D (no bloody client internet access , sorry)


----------

